# ar9170 support in FreeBSD?



## Correnos (Apr 12, 2010)

I am an owner of a TP-link wn821n wifi usb dongle (ar9170 chipset). There is a driver both in Linux and OpenBSD, and I am wondering whether there are any drivers either present or in the works that would extend the support to FreeBSD. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## break19 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been patiently waiting for support for this usb wlan device for quite some time... There -IS- uath.ko - but it DOES NOT yet support the ar9170 usb dongle..


----------

